# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Не загружается внешняя печатная форма

## dihtyarev

Доброго всем дня не получается прикрутить СФ и УПД 534  дайте совет как победить
Невозможно подключить дополнительную обработку из файла.
Возможно, она не подходит для этой версии программы.

{ВнешняяОбработка.УПД.Моду  ьОбъекта(241,3)}: Переменная не определена (УправлениеПечатьюБП)

----------


## dihtyarev

3.0.54.15

----------


## dihtyarev

{ВнешняяОбработка.УПД.Моду  ьОбъекта(241,3)}: Переменная не определена (УправлениеПечатьюБП)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> 3.0.54.15


У вас очень старый релиз Бухгалтерии, поэтому печатную форму надо заказывать отдельно, либо обновлять до последних релизов.
Вот эту https://infostart.ru/public/1468859/ проверял, работает на 3.0.69.

----------

